# Frage zum wiederstand



## R3N3P (9. März 2013)

Meine Frage:
Ich brauche folgenden wiederstand:
560ohm
kann ich auch 470ohm verwenden , und ist es egal wie ich ein wiederstand anschließe


----------



## tombe (9. März 2013)

Ich kenne mich mit mit Elektronik und elektrischen Schaltungen zwar nicht wirklich aus aber eigentlich beantwortest du dir die Frage doch schon selber.

Du schreibst "...ich *brauche*..."! Wenn du einen Widerstand mit 560 Ohm brauchst, dann kannst du normalerweise nicht einfach einen anderen verbauen.

Um eine 100% Antwort zu geben müsste man aber die genauen Umstände/die Schaltung kennen!

Wenn du mit "...egal wie..." meinst ob es einen Unterschied macht welchen Pin du wo anbringst, das ist bei Widerständen egal.


----------



## PC Heini (10. März 2013)

Wie tombe schon erwähnte, ist es egal, wie man einen Widerstand einlötet. 
Wie kommst Du auf die 560 Ohm?
Ob Du den nächst höheren oder tieferen Wert nehmen kannst, hängt von der Empfindlichkeit und der Schaltung selbst ab.
Bei ner Led spielt das nicht so ne Rolle. Leuchtet sie heller, lebt sie kürzer, leuchtet sie dunkel, lebt sie länger bis ewig.

Gruss PC Heini

Komme aus der Hobbyeletronik Ecke


----------

